# Moved My New Chicken Coop With My XR 4040



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

It was a tight fit out of the garage and some uneven terrain but the LS did great! 




Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

